# Internet in sa



## brujita (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am moving to SA, Oudshoorn, and I do not understand much about internet providers in SA. I need broadband with wi-fi connection and a good amount of download allowed and good speed. 

Can anyone assist me in this matter?


Rosa


----------



## adambt (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi Rosa, 
I'm no expert so might be wrong but I think telkom are pretty much the only option for proper landline broadband in SA. Sadly Telkom can be expensive and from what I'm told notoriously poor in the customer service department.
Just google Telkom SA and you should be able to find their prices and packages.

I personally went with mobile broadband which seemed less hassle and worked out cheaper for me, a lot of people seem to use mobile broadband here as it's relatively fast and can often work out cheaper. 
I've been using Cell C for a couple of months now and it's been pretty reliable for me and plenty fast enough for most things I need it for (unless it's raining when it seems to slow down). If you want wi-fi apparently you can do that with mobile broadband too by plugging the dongle into a router, but I haven't tried that yet. 

We're students so price was a major deciding factor for us! Cell C have a deal on at the moment where you pay up front for 24gb over 12 months, 2gb a month. It's R1299, we just did that twice, so we got 4gb a month over a year for R2598 which is just about enough for us if we're careful. 

Works out at R216 per month which seemed to be the cheapest price per month we could find for that amount of data without getting locked into a 2 year contract (8ta were cheaper but don't cover where we live).

Not sure if that answers your question, but shop around, there are various deals out there, 8ta, mtn, vodacom, and Cell C are the main mobile internet providers, their deals should be on the web. 

Maybe other people have found better deals?


----------



## sharenee (Jul 28, 2012)

brujita said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am moving to SA, Oudshoorn, and I do not understand much about internet providers in SA. I need broadband with wi-fi connection and a good amount of download allowed and good speed.
> 
> ...


Hello Rosa,
By month-end I plan to get 8.ta who has a mobile data bundle for R1080 for 120GB which should last the who year and works out to being R90/month. Now at present I do know how their service is, but they are the newest cellphone carrier provided by Telkom. 

They also have 2GB for R149 and with purchase gives you a promotional extra GB totaling to 3GB.

Good Luck and please let me know if you find anything cheaper!!


----------



## sharenee (Jul 28, 2012)

sharenee said:


> Hello Rosa,
> By month-end I plan to get 8.ta who has a mobile data bundle for R1080 for 120GB which should last the who year and works out to being R90/month. Now at present I do know how their service is, but they are the newest cellphone carrier provided by Telkom.
> 
> They also have 2GB for R149 and with purchase gives you a promotional extra GB totaling to 3GB.
> ...


Sorry the price for 120GB is R1800 not R1080, needless to say still cheap.


----------



## Cueball (Apr 2, 2012)

As far as I know, all providers use Telkom's lines on a wholesale basis, so if it's ADSL you're after you'll need to check it's available in your area using the Telkom tool here: Telkom SA Limited - Adsl Checker

I found this tool to be a bit flaky, though, but there's a list of DSL enabled exchanges here which will let you do it manually:
http://www.broadbandstats.co.za/exchange/latest/10mbps

It can take a while to get a line fitted from what I gather though. We're in the same boat (3G not good enough, ADSL unreliable).


----------

